# Homeschooling Kindlers, stop here and stay a while



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello all - a few of us were mentioning in another thread that we are homeschooling.  I suggested we start a thread devoted to those of us who homeschool and love to read on our kindles in our "spare time" (what little there is).  Please stop in, cop a squat, and stay a while.  Any and all are welcome!

The kids attend a university-model classical Christian school that meets three days a week and they are home two days a week.  I used to homeschool my oldest full time, but he is VERY social and required way more interaction with his peers than I could provide even with a coop, etc.  My other two are also social, so we chose the 3 day school.  I still get to lead them 2 days a week which allows me that one-on-three time I so love.

How about you all?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I do virtual homeschooling.....through Connectionsacademy.com.  Its a free sight, and goes through the public school.  I teach my son (1st grade), neice (grade K), and nephews (grade 2 and 4).  When they are older we are going to give them a option to continue homeschooling or go to a private Christian school.  It's a full time job for me...I'm blessed to be able to stay home and teach.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

This is great to hear. I think Home Schooling is such a better option over public schools if the parents has the time and the will. 

Much respect to you!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> This is great to hear. I think Home Schooling is such a better option over public schools if the parents has the time and the will.
> 
> Much respect to you!


You're so sweet, thank you! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

We're finishing up our third year of homeschooling. I have boys who are doing 4th and 7th. We use Calvert, Teaching Textbooks and Rosetta Stone. Oldest is considering going back "somewhere" amongst others for high school.

Hard to find a lot of time for my Kindle. The boys have lots of literature in their Calvert curriculum, and I've either never read the books or have forgotten the details, so I have to read ahead of them. Currently we're reading _Island of the Blue Dolphins_ (youngest) and oldest is reading _Anne Frank, The Diary of a Young Girl_.

Oldest DS wanted to download a book to my Kindle, and I waffled. Happy to do anything that encourages extra-curricular reading, but very protective of my Kindle time. I gave in, and now we're "fighting" over the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I had tried to home school my son, one of us would not have survived the experience.  

He's 25 now and turned out pretty well: doesn't live at home and pays his own car insurance!

Pawz, I think your oldest will need his own Kindle when he 'graduates' to non-home school!  

Ann


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I had tried to home school my son, one of us would not have survived the experience.
> 
> He's 25 now and turned out pretty well: doesn't live at home and pays his own car insurance!


We wouldn't have survived the experience either. Fortunately we have a very small school district, my older son's graduating class (he graduates in 3 weeks) is around 75 kids, for the most part great teachers. We've always kept a very active roll in their education and are on a first name basis with all of the teachers, principals and superintendent. There are also so many things we would not have been able to teach them if we home schooled, music being one of them. All 3 are quite the accomplished musicians sadly a skill I don't have.

Now I'm really looking forward to this paying your own car insurance thing as we are a 5 car family, lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I had tried to home school my son, one of us would not have survived the experience.


I can relate... I really wanted to homeschool.... but other considerations changed that plan, and now I'm glad. DD's a great kid, but her personality and mine would ensure sparks flying if I tried that.

We went with a Montessori school, which is working out wonderfully. In fall, she'll either go to a different Montessori or to the local public school's partial-immersion language program. I want to sit in on classes at both and then decide.

And Forster, whether homeschooling or public/private, there are probably always going to be things that you have to find teachers for elsewhere! (Hmmm... I see a new thread here...)


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

This is our first year homeschooling... my daughter went to public school for 1st and half of second grade.  So far its been a challenge, but our life has definitely became simpler since deciding to do it!  We use Moving Beyond the PAge and Right Start Math for curriculum and are really enjoying it!  She also goes to a homeschool co-op 2 days a week.

I am unsure if we will homeschool the younger one (she is 4) she is an entirely different person but I doubt the schools in vegas will be better in 2 years.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

We just returned from a day at the baseball park...whew! I'm so glad to see all these responses. I am of the opinion that each personality has its own set of needs. I remember one family who had 6 children who all were involved in different school options. Two in public school, two in private school, and two were homeschooled. She mentioned how each child's needs were met in different school situations.

For us, our school has been such a blessing. But, I think it's rather unusual to have a 3 day a week school, especially with the classical curriculum. I love that they are reading heavy. When I was growing up, I didn't have a lot of encouragement to read and only later in life have I grasped how much I missed. I want our children to have a strong reading background. I am grateful that my oldest son seems to be inhaling books. The other two are still learning.

thank you, Elijsha, for that vote of confidence! Sometimes, at least for me, it feels like i'm in the trenches, but it's very rewarding.



Pawz4me said:


> Oldest DS wanted to download a book to my Kindle, and I waffled. Happy to do anything that encourages extra-curricular reading, but very protective of my Kindle time. I gave in, and now we're "fighting" over the Kindle.


My oldest son recently mentioned his "need" for a kindle. Hmmmm....He's reading the Hardy Boys series right now...still pondering that one


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Its neat to see how many of us homeschool.  Its a hard job...tiring for sure.  I'm lucky to spend every moment with my son and neice and nephews.  With Cub Scouts and homeschool...I'm running around all day.  Today was my day off....I went to the farmers market at 8am, 9am went to a Science Museum for Cub Scouts, 2pm lunch, 3-5 shopping for clothes for my son who grew overnight, 5-6 on a search for my moms mothers day gift...she wants a plant (of couse not the one I bought), 8-? will be gone looking for another plant for my mom.  I'm tired...not a relaxing day at all .  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to rest.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Its neat to see how many of us homeschool. Its a hard job...tiring for sure. I'm lucky to spend every moment with my son and neice and nephews. With Cub Scouts and homeschool...I'm running around all day. *Today was my day off...*.I went to the farmers market at 8am, 9am went to a Science Museum for Cub Scouts, 2pm lunch, 3-5 shopping for clothes for my son who grew overnight, 5-6 on a search for my moms mothers day gift...she wants a plant (of couse not the one I bought), 8-? will be gone looking for another plant for my mom. I'm tired...not a relaxing day at all . Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to rest.


If that's your day off, I'd hate to see what the other ones look like!!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I home schooled AJ for 1st & 2nd and KJ for K4 & K5.  Realized I sucked.  Put them in public school, went to college to get my teaching degree.  Then we moved here and well the public schools are not an option.  Put AJ in private for 7th.  KJ was going to the DoD school.  Last year (8th for AJ and 6th for KJ) both were in private and I worked there.  Due to uncontrollable circumstances we did not return this year and went back to home schooling this year and as of now for 10th and 8th.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If that's your day off, I'd hate to see what the other ones look like!!


Yea, not to relaxing.....most of the time. I'm going to wake my hubby up for work around 3am tomorrow...and I'm hoping to sleep in until 9am...keeping fingers crossed


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Its neat to see how many of us homeschool. Its a hard job...tiring for sure. I'm lucky to spend every moment with my son and neice and nephews. With Cub Scouts and homeschool...I'm running around all day. Today was my day off....I went to the farmers market at 8am, 9am went to a Science Museum for Cub Scouts, 2pm lunch, 3-5 shopping for clothes for my son who grew overnight, 5-6 on a search for my moms mothers day gift...she wants a plant (of couse not the one I bought), 8-? will be gone looking for another plant for my mom. I'm tired...not a relaxing day at all . Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to rest.


I now know why your name is neversleepsawink


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> We're finishing up our third year of homeschooling. I have boys who are doing 4th and 7th. We use Calvert, Teaching Textbooks and Rosetta Stone. Oldest is considering going back "somewhere" amongst others for high school.
> 
> Hard to find a lot of time for my Kindle. The boys have lots of literature in their Calvert curriculum, and I've either never read the books or have forgotten the details, so I have to read ahead of them. Currently we're reading _Island of the Blue Dolphins_ (youngest) and oldest is reading _Anne Frank, The Diary of a Young Girl_.
> 
> Oldest DS wanted to download a book to my Kindle, and I waffled. Happy to do anything that encourages extra-curricular reading, but very protective of my Kindle time. I gave in, and now we're "fighting" over the Kindle.


Connectionsacademy.com also uses Calvert...they are trying a new selection of books...there are some kinks still. Love the program overall though.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I now know why your name is neversleepsawink


Yes....actually since I was 9 I've had the "Neversleepsawink" syndrom. Not really sure why, I always tend to stress about not getting things done...so I guess I just stay awake...20 years later, I'm the same way. LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We're homeschoolers here too. We started about 6 years ago. They introduced a new curriculum in our school district and after many discussions with the school and superintendent, we decided to homeschool. We've pretty much used Calvert since. I've taught every grade they have..many of them twice. I need a change of pace and my oldest daughter is now in 9th grade, which Calvert doesn't offer, so we're going to give Keystone High School and Middle School a try. Until today, I didn't even know Keystone offered a Middle School option (it was new in August). They seem to have a pretty decent return policy if it's not a good fit for us. I think it will be though. My oldest did great the first year Calvert had the Virtual Academy. She loved it. Sadly, they changed it drastically the following year and she didn't enjoy it anymore. I'm hoping the online classes might take a little off my shoulders, I know it did when Rayna was doing the Virtual Academy.

I should have all of our Keystone material by the end of the week. The two younger ones are still using Calvert and probably will for awhile. They're both using First Grade. Taryn should be in 2nd, but the thought of teaching 4 different grades scared me, so I started her a bit late, and Brayden a bit early. We also have Co-op every Friday (which I detest, but they enjoy)

We also use Rosetta Stone for French. I got a pretty good deal on the whole set last year. I think it was only about $300 for all 3 levels with the Audio Companion. Only Rayna is doing it right now, but I hope to gradually add it into the other's schedules as well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

That sounds like a great program...I know Connectionsacademy.com goes up to 12th grade now!!! Yay!!!  I've been homeschooling/virtual schooling for 4 years now.  I know its offered in few states..but if anyone wants to join it's all free.  Never paid a dime...if you don't have a computer, they'll provide you with one too.  Very cool.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

we are in our last week of homeschooling, for good.  I refuse to do it anymore!  I quit!  Well, actually, all 3 of my kids will graduate at the end of the month, so I figure that is the best reason to stop, LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That sounds like a great program...I know Connectionsacademy.com goes up to 12th grade now!!! Yay!!! I've been homeschooling/virtual schooling for 4 years now. I know its offered in few states..but if anyone wants to join it's all free. Never paid a dime...if you don't have a computer, they'll provide you with one too. Very cool.


We almost moved to PA just to be able to use Connections, especially since they use Calvert. Calvert for free? Oh that would be wonderful, but it's not offered here in MD, although the website says it's in development, fingers crossed. It would save a TON of money. Calvert is wonderful, and we've enjoyed using it. I just need a bit of a break and I'm hoping I get that with Keystone.

For anyone that uses Calvert, if you want some organizing tips, I've got a pretty good system worked out. It's kind of drastic (envolves a paper cutter, 3-hole punch, binders, and lots and lots of dividers) but it really helps with all the changing of workbooks, especially in the lower grades. When you're dealing with 4 kids with all those workbooks/manuals, you have to get creative!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> We almost moved to PA just to be able to use Connections, especially since they use Calvert. Calvert for free? Oh that would be wonderful, but it's not offered here in MD, although the website says it's in development, fingers crossed. It would save a TON of money. Calvert is wonderful, and we've enjoyed using it. I just need a bit of a break and I'm hoping I get that with Keystone.
> 
> For anyone that uses Calvert, if you want some organizing tips, I've got a pretty good system worked out. It's kind of drastic (envolves a paper cutter, 3-hole punch, binders, and lots and lots of dividers) but it really helps with all the changing of workbooks, especially in the lower grades. When you're dealing with 4 kids with all those workbooks/manuals, you have to get creative!


Yep...I use file cabinets, backpacks, and even a bookcase.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know much about Calvert...I've heard of it before though. I think I purchased their art program last year...I was looking for something that would teach my kids about artists and their works, not so much doing the art, although we did some of that too. I always wondered how virtual/computer school would be. Quite a few folks we know do the Abeka DVD program and LOVE it.



dixielogs said:


> we are in our last week of homeschooling, for good. I refuse to do it anymore! I quit! Well, actually, all 3 of my kids will graduate at the end of the month, so I figure that is the best reason to stop, LOL


That's great that you've made it to graduation! Congratulations!

I miss homeschooling full time...we still have Tues. and Thurs. but sometimes it's just not enough. I like the ability to reprogram, so to speak. My children just aren't satisfied with just me and a coop.



luvmy4brats said:


> We also have Co-op every Friday (which I detest, but they enjoy)


We also did the coop on Friday afternoons and I had the same opinion about it. The kids loved it, but it was too chaotic for me. I spent most of the time worrying if my children were with their class, because there was a lot of moving around and the teachers didn't always watch everyone very closely (I guess I watched children too much )

I wondered about Rosetta stone...we tried Muzzy and the kids really loved it but it's a British program and apparently, the British share a lot more with their children than I do a a young age . the subject matter of the DVD's were troublesome for me. The kids learned a lot, though.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> we are in our last week of homeschooling, for good. I refuse to do it anymore! I quit! Well, actually, all 3 of my kids will graduate at the end of the month, so I figure that is the best reason to stop, LOL


*LMAO...seems like a sound reason to stop *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Here in Nevada there is an "online charter school" option and I thought about it.  It is through Odyssey up until 3rd grade and then K12 after that I believe.  I may do it once we hit 4th grade, but for now I wasn't into the time requirements.  The first year or 2 I wanted to be laid back and on our own schedule.  I hear that K12 is really awesome so we may switch to that when the time comes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> we are in our last week of homeschooling, for good. I refuse to do it anymore! I quit! Well, actually, all 3 of my kids will graduate at the end of the month, so I figure that is the best reason to stop, LOL


Congratulations. That's excellent news


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Calvert is wonderful, and we've enjoyed using it. I just need a bit of a break and I'm hoping I get that with Keystone.


I'd be really interested in hearing what you think of Keystone once you get a chance to look through it. If oldest doesn't go somewhere for high school, we'll probably use Keystone. And although we too love Calvert, by the time youngest gets to middle school, a change might be a nice way to re-energize us a bit. Can you tell me (in general) how the price of Keystone middle compares to Calvert? Do you have to buy the whole course, or can you individualize? We're really happy with Teaching Textbooks for math.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> I'd be really interested in hearing what you think of Keystone once you get a chance to look through it. If oldest doesn't go somewhere for high school, we'll probably use Keystone. And although we too love Calvert, by the time youngest gets to middle school, a change might be a nice way to re-energize us a bit. Can you tell me (in general) how the price of Keystone middle compares to Calvert? Do you have to buy the whole course, or can you individualize? We're really happy with Teaching Textbooks for math.


If you do the whole Keystone Middle School course, it's $1499 for a full year ($1099 for 1/2 year). That includes the 4 core courses and 1 half year elective. Calvert's program with ATS is $1320 and $2905 for the Calvert Interactive. With Keystone, each individual course is $379 for a year ($279 for the elective or 1/2 year core course) but you get a discount if you do the full program. It appears it's all online with some workbooks for extra practice.

You also get a 10% discount for each child after the first is enrolled. Even if Rayna doesn't stay with it, I'll get a discount for the rest of the kids. That's pretty nice. It wound up being $1349.10 plus shipping, I paid the $35 for next day, I should have it tomorrow. They have a payment plan that's better than Calvert's. It's 20% down and then 9 more payments. It's much easier on the budget that way.

There a 30 day money back guarantee. If you write in the workbooks, you lose $35 for each..but you get everything else back (minus shipping). I'm hesitant to leave Calvert, but willing to give it a try at least. Worst case, I go back to Calvert next month.

Here's a link to their website: http://www.keystoneschoolonline.com/


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info.

We don't use ATS, so Keystone would be considerably more expensive for us.  Beyond the expense, I'm not sure I want to relinquish having complete control any sooner than I have to.  I sure hope Keystone works out well for you.


----------

